# to change repo(s)...



## jumbotron (Jun 11, 2010)

hi there! how to change from *stable[8]* to *current(9)*... i mean how to change repo(s)?


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jun 11, 2010)

PACKAGESITE=ftp://ftp.blah.blah/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/*packages-9-current*/Latest/


----------



## phoenix (Jun 11, 2010)

Do you mean Subversion repos for the source tree?
FTP sites for package repos?
The ports tree?

More information is required.


----------



## jumbotron (Jun 11, 2010)

xcuse but don't follow u dude...


----------



## jumbotron (Jun 11, 2010)

simple...i wanna *current* but got *stable*


----------



## jumbotron (Jun 11, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Do you mean Subversion repos for the source tree?
> FTP sites for package repos?
> The ports tree?



to change all the distro!


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jun 11, 2010)

> to change all the distro!


http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/current-stable.html

you better read the handbook, most simple things like that are described there pretty well


----------



## phoenix (Jun 11, 2010)

Are you using csup or subversion to manage the source tree?
Or are you using freebsd-update to manage the install?

IOW, how did you do the "upgrade" to stable?

I could list all the different ways to do this (csup, svn, f-update, etc), but knowing which way you used will make it a lot simpler for everyone.


----------



## d_mon (Mar 19, 2012)

*E*very distro has their own repo of latest software for e.g. sabayon (limbo repo), arch (yaourt), not to mention gentoo (overlays), etc. 

*H*ow to add or change current repos? *A*nd which ones with the latest software. Don't know why all the software in FreeBSD is out of date.

tia!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 19, 2012)

d_mon said:
			
		

> Don't know why all the software in FreeBSD is out of date.



Oh, we have a general idea .. http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=30620


----------



## SirDice (Mar 20, 2012)

Keep in mind that the ports tree has nothing to do with the version of FreeBSD. The same tree is used for _all_ versions and architectures.


----------



## Zare (Mar 20, 2012)

d_mon said:
			
		

> *E*very distro has their own repo of latest software for e.g. sabayon (limbo repo), arch (yaourt), not to mention gentoo (overlays), etc.
> 
> *H*ow to add or change current repos? *A*nd which ones with the latest software. Don't know why all the software in FreeBSD is out of date.
> 
> tia!



FreeBSD is not a 'distro'. 
Comparing FreeBSD mechanisms to Linux distributions ones will get you nowhere.

Binary packages are separated by target, eg. -STABLE, -RELEASE, -CURRENT. You can think of those as three different repositories. Packages for -RELEASE are compiled only once, when that particular release rolls out. Other two are being periodically updated by newly compiled ports.

There is only one ports tree, regardless of the OS version / tag.

So, if you are on -STABLE but wish to use -CURRENT package repository, set the PACKAGESITE environment variable like nekoexmachina suggested, and just run `# pkg_add -rv someprogram`.


----------



## d_mon (Mar 20, 2012)

You got it! (you follow me)


> set the PACKAGESITE environment


*J*ust can you tell me how?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 20, 2012)

Search the forums?


----------



## Zare (Mar 20, 2012)

> just can you tell me how?



It's already written here. If you're unable to see it, I suggest reading some UNIX shell basics first. You're going to have unpleasant trip with FreeBSD, if you can't grasp some UNIX fundamentals.


----------



## d_mon (Mar 20, 2012)

Zare said:
			
		

> So, if you are on -STABLE



*I*'m on *9.0-RELEASE*


----------

